# Looking for any type of work! South East Michigan



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Ann Arbor, MI.. can travel if needed
Looking for any type of work outside of "storm time." I have 2 nice trucks and am availible for subbing but not until 8 hours after the storm because I have my own routes.

Other than that I am looking for any work... maintenance, etc. Call or email

(734) 368-2989
[email protected]


----------

